# Spring Arsenal 2006



## ohiobassman (May 18, 2005)

What weapons will you be carrying into the turkey woods and groundhog hunting this spring?

I will be carrying an 870 for turkeys and I have 3 guns for groundhogs.

Remington 700 LV SF .17 Remington with Nikon Buckmasters 4.5-14x40SF mildot

T/C Encore 26" Heavy barreled .22-250 with Bushnell Elite 3200 4-12x40AO

Marlin 917VSF Fluted .17HMR with Simmons ATV 4.5-14x40AO


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

For Hogs I have a 10/22 Deluxe with a 3x9x40 BSA Deer Hunter scope and a bipod. With the right round, I can be accurate out to 75 yards or so. Not a bad little setup.

For turkey I have a Benelli Nova. Federal 4's or 5's in a Full choke


----------



## catfishrich (Jul 14, 2005)

I hog hunt with a old Rem. 600 in .222 (great little gun!) with a Bushnell 3x9 good to 250. Custom 10/22 with a Weaver 4x, heavy carbon barrel, Ramline stock with built in bi-pod and a good trigger job. I don't shoot the .22 any over 75-100 it just doesn't have enough to stop them. I hand load for the .222 and use super X's in the .22.

Turkey I use a 870 Wingmaster TB with the factory 30" full choke barrel and hand loaded #4's,#5's.


----------



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

I havent been groudhog hunting in years, but I recently purchased a Marlin 883SS .22WMR and mounted a Nikon Prostaff 3-9x40 on it. Should be able to reach out to maybe 150 yards to whack a hog this year. It will hit a quarter at 100 yards but I want to experiment with longer distances.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I have never hunted turkey but might try this spring with the 870, extra full choke, #5 copper plated and buffered which really hold tight at forty yards.
I have a Marlin 22 mag which I floated and bedded. I had no problem on chucks at 150 yards and the longest I ever shot was 195 yards on a dead calm night. Also had a 22/250 which could really reach out. 250 was no problem and my longest was 280, also dead calm. I'm thinking about selling the 22 mag as i don't hunt chucks anymore.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

For groundhogs a Remington 700VS in 223 with a 6X18 Leupold...or a Ruger 77R in 257 Roberts with another 6X18 Leupold....or a 700VLS stainless in 22-250 with a 12X Leupold Varmint scope...havent tackled the Turkeys any but given the chance it would be a 870 Express 12 Gauge...already have the Turkey choke and all.


----------

